

Technologies that should be extinct (but aren't) - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38141219/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

======
tomkinstinch
My parents keep a landline phone in addition to cell phones and VOIP service
for one simple reason: it works when the power fails. That said, in all but
the most dire situations it is a wart on the wall wasting money.

Fax machines are likely to stick around because they have beautifully simple
usability: load a document, enter a number, and hit send. Done.

~~~
drinian
If only the Internet Fax specifications were written in a more sane manner...

------
mkramlich
Did anybody else see title link and have the same reaction:

"Technologies that should be extinct (but aren't) (msn.com)"

no fair giving the answer at the very end like that!

------
samratjp
The typewriter could perhaps be the most productive device on that list. I
mean it's more productive than say, WriteRoom with fullscreen distraction
mode. Perhaps its existence could be justified because it really forces one to
choose their words carefully, no backspace right.

Hmm, maybe I should find a typewriter and hack it to post to my posterous.

~~~
mahmud
By the very late 80s type writers had both backspace and various types of
typographic emphasis (I distinctly recall bold, italic and underline, you
could also type in red and black.)

I used to use my mom's electric typewriter to fit more text into a postcard
;-)

~~~
rick_2047
I think the backspace on those typewriters only put a strike through on each
alphabet. Not exactly same as the electronic backspace.

~~~
Encosia
The backspace on newer typewriters works by re-striking the character with a
paper-colored correction tape. They do a pretty good job.

------
food
I disagree with turntables being on the list.

~~~
trafficlight
Me too. There is a surprising amount of new vinyl released every year.

------
qw
_To send a first-class priority (same-day) message from New York to Los
Angeles now costs $25, plus 88 cents a word._

Does anyone know of a valid reason to pay 88 cents a word in 2010? It made
sense in the old days where they used Morse code, but you would think that the
telegrams are sent electronically now.

------
lunchbox
Paper medical records.

------
rmason
I keep a landline phone because I've never had a dropped call with one and
rarely if ever had less than perfect audio quality.

------
eande
& the incandescent bulb should be extinct

------
DaemonXI
I think hipsters are responsible for keeping our cool old technology around.

------
stretchwithme
nothing ever truly dies. I was pretty sure the telegram had, but was surprised
to read it still lives. crazy.

I wonder what technology will be added to this list next. Any guesses?

------
hbien
IE6

------
mkramlich
Congress

------
rick_2047
As much as I agree to the premise, I don't like the tone. It seems like in the
next 10 years this guy is going to post an article titled "Ditch that body and
upload your brains you morons" (or something like that, I am not good with
titles).

Granted these things are old, agreed they are very very obsolete (there have
been third or fourth generation advancements to technologies like telegram.
Telegram->telephone->mobiles->voip), but there is still a amusement while
using them. I know these are just ruses of old people (or young ones like me
who missed that era) but who is he to crucify us?

